

Kippt (YC S12) and Buffer Join Forces for Saving and Sharing Content - jorde
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/13/ycs-kippt-and-buffer-join-forces-for-saving-and-sharing-content/

======
dm8
I love Kippt!

Founders: Is there anyway I can access my bookmarks on my mobile/tablet?

~~~
jorde
Unfortunately we don't have our own mobile interface just yet (the site
somewhat works with iPads). If you're on iPhone, there's an awesome app called
Clippt, highly recommend downloading it.

------
jongold
Awesome - two of my favourite recent startups.

~~~
enra
Thanks Jon. Happy to have you :)

------
shambels
Sounds a lot like Intigi which already does this quite well:
<https://intigi.com/about>

~~~
enra
Seems they're doing something little similar.

Buffer and us have specific focus. Buffer focuses on delivery & sharing, and
we focus on being a home for your links & information. Archiving and sharing
the stuff you care about.

We also try to be as open as possible with a API, and for example our
extensions are open source.

------
state
This is good.

